# Travel insurance



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm flying out to Cairo for my new Job on 31st Jan - Normally I would take out Travel Insurance - but what does everyone do who is moving out long term ??
These all seem to limit to 30 days max or similar

Do you get Travel Insurance - multi trip ??

What do you guys do ??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi,

Does your package not contain health insurance?
If you haven't got cover with your job try Bupa or someone like that.
Health care here is very cheap to visit the doctor privately will cost you about £10 and most big firms have their own doctor who visits once a week and that of course is free.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does your package not contain health insurance?
> If you haven't got cover with your job try Bupa or someone like that.
> Health care here is very cheap to visit the doctor privately will cost you about £10 and most big firms have their own doctor who visits once a week and that of course is free.


I have got health insurance - not sure it covers repatriation in case of serious event!!
what about flights insurance ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi,

I am not sure what others do but personally I have no insurance but my boss would/has taken care of any medicl problems I have had.
I have never taken out insurance for flights to and from here, but I do know that you can buy travel insurance here just I have never done it.
Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure what others do but personally I have no insurance but my boss would/has taken care of any medicl problems I have had.
> I have never taken out insurance for flights to and from here, but I do know that you can buy travel insurance here just I have never done it.
> Maiden


I never got insurance either - I live to live dangerously  lol


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sam said:


> I never got insurance either - I live to live dangerously  lol


You lot are so "bad" !!!!
:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aqua said:


> You lot are so "bad" !!!!
> :clap2:


lol now you have me thinking


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> lol now you have me thinking


Heavens forbid I should cause a "brain meltdown" . . . . . . 

I had a thought a few months ago and look where its led me . . . . . .


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

aqua said:


> I'm flying out to Cairo for my new Job on 31st Jan - Normally I would take out Travel Insurance - but what does everyone do who is moving out long term ??
> These all seem to limit to 30 days max or similar
> 
> Do you get Travel Insurance - multi trip ??
> ...


If you look around in the UK you should get travel insurance for up to a year.(these lucky people that take gap years are able to get cover to wander round the world)
Or if you are planning on taking leave in the UK you could get a shorter period
Search the web for it or try trailfinders. Here in Egypt I am provided with cover, but my job involves a lot of travel(still waiting for my new policy card however as the last one expired 31st December).
Hope it helps
Kev


----------

